# stick on europe map



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone managed to buy this map from the German company or any other place?.
We had one from Vicarious books but they no longer sell them and I need to replace ours.
I did email the company but got no reply


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Europe-Map-Stick-Decal-Wallmonkeys/dp/B008WNS4E6


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Europe-Map-Stick-Decal-Wallmonkeys/dp/B008WNS4E6


Hi guys

Like this

http://www.freewebs.com/dvthompson/P1060815.JPG

Supposedly available from here:

http://www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk/usefulaccessories.htm

Keep scrolling down 'til you come to it.....

or, it's usually available at the Dusseldorf show if you're heading that way.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

